# XBox 360 controller on a Mac (OSX 10.6.8)



## 8den (Jul 27, 2013)

This is very sad, after reading how superior some games are on a desktop machine, I've bought a game of the year edition of Fallout 3 on Steam, for Mac. (the version I had on Xbox crapped out on me, stupid cheap 2nd hand disk).

I can't get the Xbox controller to work on my laptop though tried tattieboogle and others. Any idea?


----------



## Epona (Jul 27, 2013)

If you were using a Windows machine, I'd tell you to make sure you had the right drivers for your device installed. I know sod all about Macs, but assume that the same applies?

Edit to add: sometimes it can be difficult to get drivers for old devices as they aren't always supported, I have an old joystick and an old 360 style controller (both perfectly good) that I just cannot get drivers to make them play nicely with Win 7 because they are so old - it's a bit of a pisser tbh!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 27, 2013)

Nothing sad at about it. Some games are superior experiences with a pad, others with a keyboard. Try playing a driving game with a keyboard for example.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 27, 2013)

Perhaps a daft question, but... Have you tried without tattiebogle?

It's drivers interfere with / bodge games' native drivers. 

Disabling tattiebogle is a total fucking nightmare. Requires terminal commands, and sometimes a hard reset. Ime.


----------



## Epona (Jul 27, 2013)

I play Fallout 3 with kb+m (I play most games with kb+m but take your point KE that driving games can be a pisser!  My dad who is well into his driving games has a steering wheel kit for them!) but I wouldn't fancy playing any game using a laptop trackpad thingy.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 27, 2013)

Fallout 3 doesn't run on Macs  Except under Bootcamp or an emulator, neither of which are running on mac OS.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 27, 2013)

Epona said:


> I play Fallout 3 with kb+m (I play most games with kb+m but take your point KE that driving games can be a pisser!  My dad who is well into his driving games has a steering wheel kit for them!) but I wouldn't fancy playing any game using a laptop trackpad thingy.



Yep, like I say the right tools for the right job.


. 2


----------



## 8den (Jul 27, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Fallout 3 doesn't run on Macs  Except under Bootcamp or an emulator, neither of which are running on a mac.


 
No I have a fallout 3 download off steam for OSX.


----------



## Epona (Jul 27, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yep, like I say the right tools for the right job.


Indeed - the reason I found out that I couldn't get drivers to make my joystick work with Win7 was when I was playing X3:Terran Conflict - for a lot of the game you want kb+m (it's a space strategy game with lots of menus to navigate), but for flying around and combat with other ships a joystick in addition to kb+m would be ideal, and it's far more 'natural' to fly around with joystick control - not that I've ever piloted a space ship IRL  but I am sure you know what I mean


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 27, 2013)

8den said:


> No I have a fallout 3 download off steam for OSX.


Fallout 3 is absolutely Windows-only on Steam.
 
http://store.steampowered.com/app/22300/

So, well. What?


----------



## 8den (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm running it off bootcamp


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 27, 2013)

slap fucking head

so I was right all along why the fuck do I bother

work it out for your fucking self


----------

